

Be an Entrepreneur They Said, It’ll be Great They Said - spencercarli
http://spencercarli.com/2013/11/be-an-entrepreneur-they-said-itll-be-great-they-said/

======
mzarate06
_Money can be inconsistent_

I agree w/the advice given, but learning to save and limit expenses is just
half the battle. Learning to get better at generating revenue is the other.
All too often I hear the former advised without mention of the latter.

~~~
spencercarli
Great advice. I certainly agree.

------
hajderr
I'm sorry but how did this make it to the first page? Nothing new in this
article and not deep enough to provide new insights either.

